# You think as you go



## Lamarty

Salve a tutti, non riesco a tradurre la frase *
you think as you go,*
nel senso ho in mente a cosa si riferisca, ma non so se è un modo di dire con una traduzione fissa in italiano e nella mia traduzione non posso inserirla in maniera troppo prosaica, comunque si parla di Andy Warhol e di Edie Sedgwick e del loro primo incontro e la frase è:

_Wein quickly tooke advantage of their introduction to warhol and visited the Factory few fays later. Andy suggested they should do some things together, and Wein jumped enthusiastically. "There was no cogitation about any of this," Wein later recalled, "it was a happening. The whole damn thing was a happening. You think as you go"

La mia traduzione è:


_Wein sfruttò immediatamente la loro nuova conoscenza con Warhol per poter visitare la Factory alcuni giorni dopo. Andy gli propose di fare qualcosa insieme e Wein con molto entusiasmo approvò. Più avanti ricorderà : “ Non ci fu neanche bisogno di rifletterci su, era un evento, tutta la dannata cosa fu un evento, YOU THINK AS YOU GO”


----------



## Gianfry

Lamarty, ci sono dei refusi nel testo originale. Poi, per cortesia, potresti fornirci il tuo tentativo di traduzione della frase oggetto di thread, anche se non ti soddisfa? E' la regola del forum


----------



## Phil9

The original doesn't sound very English. Was it written by a native English speaker?


----------



## Lamarty

Si scusatemi per gli errori, ma stavo scrivendo velocemente

_Wein quickly took advantage of their introduction to Warhol and visited the Factory few days later. Andy suggested they should do something together, and Wein jumped enthusiastically. "There was no cogitation about any of this," Wein later recalled, "it was a happening. The whole damn thing was a happening. You think as you go"

*Wein sfruttò immediatamente la loro nuova conoscenza con Warhol per poter visitare la Factory alcuni giorni dopo. Andy gli propose di fare qualcosa insieme e Wein con molto entusiasmo approvò. Più avanti ricorderà : “ Non ci fu neanche bisogno di rifletterci su, era un evento, tutta la dannata cosa fu un evento, si vedrà più avanti”*_


----------



## Lamarty

I know, but
Yes, it's written by an American, Steven Watson.


----------



## Gianfry

"You think as you go" significa più o meno che i pensieri venivano fuori mentre le cose accadevano (quindi, come già specificato, senza rifletterci su). Al momento non mi viene una traduzione decente. Comunque "happening" tradotto come "evento" non mi convince.

EDIT: Forse "le cose/idee venivano fuori al momento".


----------



## Lamarty

Lo so, ma nel contesto più o meno il significato è quello, si parla di eventi mondani quindi io ho pensato a questa traduzione, comunque grazie mille!!


----------



## Pat (√2)

Gianfry said:


> Comunque "happening" tradotto come "evento" non mi convince.


Concordo. "(Una cosa) all'insegna dell'improvvisazione" (?)


----------



## Matrap

Ciao ragazzi 

"Happening" è una parola che è entrata anche nel vocabolario italiano con un significato ben preciso. Non credete che possa avere questo signficato?


----------



## Pat (√2)

Matrap said:


> "Happening" è una parola che è entrata anche nel vocabolario italiano con un significato ben preciso. Non credete che possa avere questo signficato?


Credo 
(L'avevo anche scritto, poi l'ho cancellato, per motivi che solo 10 anni di analisi potranno portare a galla )


----------



## Lorena1970

Tradurrei con:"_Pensavi facendo_". 
Il non elaborare/programmare/progettare le cose prima di farle ma piuttosto il fare stesso come processo creativo era un dictat della Factory.


----------



## CPA

_Pensavi strada facendo?_


----------



## Lorena1970

CPA said:


> _Pensavi strada facendo _



 Concordo!


----------



## Gianfry

Non mi convince, ma in ogni caso userei la forma impersonale: "Si pensava strada facendo".


----------



## Matrap

Magari: "In corso d'opera?"


----------



## Passante

Un semplice 'come le pensavi, le facevi!'

ps. Metterei ...sfrutto' la loro conoscenza di ... Con nuova mi stona e non mi sembra ci sia


----------



## Lorena1970

Anche "_pensavi/si pensava via via_".



Matrap said:


> Magari: "In corso d'opera?"


"in corso d'opera" riferito agli happenings/eventi della Pop-Art warholiana mi suona un po' pesante... La prerogativa di Warhol era proprio la leggerezza o la casualità e - per alcuni critici che non condivido - la superficialità. 



> _Andy suggested they should do something together, and Wein jumped  enthusiastically. "There was no cogitation about any of this," Wein  later recalled, "it was a happening. The whole damn thing was a  happening. You think as you go"
> _


Ci sono altri punti secondo me sbagliati, ecco la mia proposta:_

Andy suggerì che avrebbero dovuto fare qualcosa assieme, e Wein saltò entusiasticamente. "Non c'era alcuna consapevolezza di nulla" Wein ricorderà più tradi, "era un happening/evento. Tutta la dannata faccenda era un happening/evento. Pensavi/Si pensava via via/strada facendo"_


----------



## Matrap

Ciao Lo

Accetto il tuo appunto. Per quanto riguarda la traduzione della prima parte della frase proporrei: "Andy suggerì/propose di fare qualcosa assieme e Wein sobbalzò entusiasta/fece un salt(in)o per l'entusiasmo..."


----------



## Lorena1970

Quella che preferisco, in questo contesto, è "_saltò per l'entusiasmo"_. "sobbalzare" mi fa pensare a qualcosa che spaventa piuttosto che a qualcosa che sorprende per il piacere.


----------



## Gianfry

A me "saltare per l'entusiasmo" e simili non sembrano molto naturali. D'altra parte, non credo che il testo originale vada preso alla lettera. Quindi proporrei "e Wein si dimostrò entusiasta" o "espresse grande entusiasmo" ecc.


----------



## TimLA

Per me "Think as you go" e' una frase come "Think on your feet".
Il senso e' qualcosa come "non c'e' tempo da fare un piano prima d'un azione, inventi il piano durante il processo di qualcosa".


----------



## bicontinental

TimLA said:


> Per me "Think as you go" e' una frase come "Think on your feet".



Sono d'accordo.
Lamarty, forse potresti usare l'espressione '_prendere la/una decisione su due piedi_'....cosa ne pensi?
Bic.


----------



## theartichoke

Gianfry said:


> A me "saltare per l'entusiasmo" e simili non sembrano molto naturali. D'altra parte, non credo che il testo originale vada preso alla lettera. Quindi proporrei "e Wein si dimostrò entusiasta" o "espresse grande entusiasmo" ecc.



I agree. Wein is "jumping *at*" the suggestion, even if "at" is not stated. To jump at a suggestion (or an offer, or anything else similar) is an expression that has nothing to do with actual physical motion--entirely unlike, for instance, "he jumped when I touched him on the shoulder" (sobbalzare) or "he jumped up and down for joy" (saltare).


----------



## Lorena1970

Also "saltare per la gioia/per l'entusiasmo" is an idiom in Italian that doesn't necessarily mean to jump phisically.


----------



## Passante

TimLA said:


> Per me "Think as you go" e' una frase come "Think on your feet".
> Il senso e' qualcosa come "non c'e' tempo da fare un piano prima d'un azione, inventi il piano durante il processo di qualcosa".


Qualcosa come il nostro 'detto, fatto'?


----------



## TimLA

Passante said:


> Qualcosa come il nostro 'detto, fatto'?



"detto, fatto" e' qualcosa come "finito!" "completo!", vero?

"Think on your feet" dal dizionario WR e' dato come "su due piedi" - pensando molto rapido, durante un processo.


----------



## Passante

TimLA said:


> "detto, fatto" e' qualcosa come "finito!" "completo!", vero?
> 
> "Think on your feet" dal dizionario WR e' dato come "su due piedi" - pensando molto rapido, durante un processo.


Più o meno si, non si fa in tempo a finire di dirlo che lo si è già fatto. Da quanto dici sembra meglio su due piedi.


----------



## Lorena1970

Conoscendo piuttosto bene la storia della Factory e l'arte di Warhol, credo che "_si pensava strada facendo/via via_" siano traduzioni buone.
Anche "_si pensava lì per lì_" andrebbe bene. Il senso è quello indicato da Tim nel post#21.

Contrariamente alle forme d'arte precedenti, la grande rivoluzione della Factory era che l'arte coincideva con la vita e con qualsiasi evento banale accadesse nello studio, chiunque ne fosse protagonista. Dalla rottura di un oggetto, all'improvviso arrivo di qualcuno, a dialoghi casuali, alla pagina di un giornale appoggiato da qualche parte, tutto veniva trasformato "lì per lì"/"via via"/"strada facendo" da Warhol in forma d'arte attraverso polaroids, registrazioni, filmati, molti dei quali diventavano poi serigrafie.


----------



## theartichoke

Lorena1970 said:


> Also "saltare per la gioia/per l'entusiasmo" is an idiom in Italian that doesn't necessarily mean to jump phisically.



That's good to know, because in English, to the best of my knowledge, physical jumping is involved. If someone didn't literally jump up and down, I'd say "he practically jumped for joy" or "he almost jumped for joy." There's always a chance, though, that this is Canadian, regional, or even (I hope not!) personal.


----------

